# Samsung said YES they are unlocking sg3



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

I chatted with Samsung support today...this is what Stanley said

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

And the final answer...guess we'll. See????????

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Dude, they're telling you about the Developer edition.

Read again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Sounds like me he is referring to the developer phone and not actually talking about releasing an update for the non developer phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

I asked specifically ...I said not the developer edition right??

Read the last pic in first set

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes, as of now there is no information.

^ First sentence in last comment from Sammy ^

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Travisimo (Feb 23, 2012)

I would not get your hopes up. Why would they go through the trouble of making a developer edition if they are just going to allow unlocks to the current version? Unless they come up with a way to register the unlock like HTC has done, I don't see this happening at all. I would have been fine with either method (a registered unlock or a developer edition) IF they had told us up front before getting our preorders. That's where all of this went wrong.


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes on when the update will be released

Also if you read it says once there is an update to unlock boot loader it will be UPLOADED TO SAMSUNG WEBSITE ...not another whole new device!!!

4th pic down

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nbsdx (Jul 6, 2011)

It looks like you were talking to a computer that responded to keywords...


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

^^^^ This


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Hobart said:


> Yes on when the update will be released
> 
> Also if you read it says once there is an update to unlock boot loader it will be UPLOADED TO SAMSUNG WEBSITE ...not another whole new device!!!
> 
> ...


It doesn't say that at all. It says the device will be uploaded to the website. He is referring to the availability date for the new device with unlocked boot loader will be uploaded when they know that.

There is no specific mention that there will be a software update for the current phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Travisimo (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah, it's either the developer version OR they are talking about unlocking the phone for global use like they said they would before it was released. I would not get your hopes up that there will be a downloadable unlock tool for our current phone.


----------



## hanoverfiste (Oct 2, 2011)

Travisimo said:


> I would not get your hopes up. Why would they go through the trouble of making a developer edition if they are just going to allow unlocks to the current version? Unless they come up with a way to register the unlock like HTC has done, I don't see this happening at all. I would have been fine with either method (a registered unlock or a developer edition) IF they had told us up front before getting our preorders. That's where all of this went wrong.


This is just my conspiracy theory nature taking over but....

Samsung intended to release the Verizon version of the SGIII, Verizon at the last minute dicked over Samsung and told them to lock it down, Samsung in return said FU and announced a release of an unlocked version of the Verizon edition. Verizon seeing this decides to say oh crap and tells Samsung to release the unlock before they lose their asses in returns.

Again just my conspiracy theory nature taking hold in a moment of beer induced whatever.


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

Lulz...this is funny...

I heart my gnex 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

hanoverfiste said:


> This is just my conspiracy theory nature taking over but....
> 
> Samsung intended to release the Verizon version of the SGIII, Verizon at the last minute dicked over Samsung and told them to lock it down, Samsung in return said FU and announced a release of an unlocked version of the Verizon edition. Verizon seeing this decides to say oh crap and tells Samsung to release the unlock before they lose their asses in returns.
> 
> Again just my conspiracy theory nature taking hold in a moment of beer induced whatever.


this doesn't really hold water, because most guys wouldn't return their phones, they will simply sell them on ebay and get enough or close to enough to pay for the dev phone.......Verizon's sales don't take any hits over this, trust me


----------



## hanoverfiste (Oct 2, 2011)

neyenlives said:


> this doesn't really hold water, because most guys wouldn't return their phones, they will simply sell them on ebay and get enough or close to enough to pay for the dev phone.......Verizon's sales don't take any hits over this, trust me


Remember I said conspiracy theory??


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

neyenlives said:


> this doesn't really hold water, because most guys wouldn't return their phones, they will simply sell them on ebay and get enough or close to enough to pay for the dev phone.......Verizon's sales don't take any hits over this, trust me


But having a dev phone option at full price would encourage people who have unlimited to keep it even more. Verizon does stand to gain from just unlocking it.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

JayR_Themer said:


> Lulz...this is funny...
> 
> I heart my gnex
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Then why are you scanning the s3 forums in hopes of it getting unlocked in the future


----------



## JBO1018 (Jul 19, 2011)

SySerror said:


> But having a dev phone option at full price would encourage people who have unlimited to keep it even more. Verizon does stand to gain from just unlocking it.


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

This is EXACTLY my position. I really want this phone but I don't like the locked bootloader or losing unlimited data. If it was unlocked I would just bite the bullet and lose my unlimited (its going to happen eventually) but the way it stands I think I would rather wait for the dev edition.


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

00negative said:


> Then why are you scanning the s3 forums in hopes of it getting unlocked in the future


actually I'm on tapatalk and this came across the latest threads.








And I have less than zero interest in owning this phone. I'm sure its great. But I don't want one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Travisimo (Feb 23, 2012)

SySerror said:


> But having a dev phone option at full price would encourage people who have unlimited to keep it even more. Verizon does stand to gain from just unlocking it.


Yes, but I think we all are overestimating the impact we power users really have with this phone. With the GNex, it's understandable that many of those buying it would do so in order to hack it. But the S3 is a mainstream device, and likely only a very small percentage of people really even care about the bootloader (obviously WE do, but the mainstream public don't even know about it).

So although Verizon may care a little about the negative publicity they have gotten, in the long run it's not going to have any measurable impact on sales either way. Which is why I highly doubt Verizon will change their stance on the bootloader or allow us to unlock the subsidized version.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry, I know its been said but I think he was talking about the dev phone. His english looked pretty sketchy and why would Samsung go and make a dev phone if the bootloader was going to be unlocked. I hopes its true and it does get unlocked, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

hanoverfiste said:


> Remember I said conspiracy theory??


I remember beer induced whatever...

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

I chatted too,









Sent from Galaxy s3. I apologize for all spelling errors.


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

I also chatted with an agent and the gist was that:

no current way to unlock the encrypted bootloader.
no available information about unlocking it in the future.
no comment if Verizon had any influence.



> Agent: I have checked the details and as of now, there is no option to unlock the encrypted bootloader.
> Agent: However, Samsung doesn't recommend flashing as it breaks the warranty of the device.
> ...
> Visitor: Do your details mention any future options to unlock the encrypted bootloader?
> Agent: As of now we don't have any updates regarding that. However, any updates regarding the device would be posted directly to our website.


Here's the transcript. Please note that I changed the agent's handle to "agent" and removed the session ID to protect the identity (and maybe job) of the agent. If there is ample doubt, please request a mod to PM me and I will verify the chat session ID and agent name with him/her.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

00negative said:


> Then why are you scanning the s3 forums in hopes of it getting unlocked in the future


You ever stop and watch a train wreck?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Travisimo said:


> Yes, but I think we all are overestimating the impact we power users really have with this phone. With the GNex, it's understandable that many of those buying it would do so in order to hack it. But the S3 is a mainstream device, and likely only a very small percentage of people really even care about the bootloader (obviously WE do, but the mainstream public don't even know about it).
> 
> So although Verizon may care a little about the negative publicity they have gotten, in the long run it's not going to have any measurable impact on sales either way. Which is why I highly doubt Verizon will change their stance on the bootloader or allow us to unlock the subsidized version.


Exactly. Name ONE instance where VZW unlocked a previously locked boot loader.

Stumped? You should be...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## princeendo (May 16, 2012)

MistaWolfe said:


> Exactly. Name ONE instance where VZW unlocked a previously locked boot loader.
> 
> Stumped? You should be...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Verizon did get slammed when they locked down BlackBerry device features that other carriers didn't. However, they did so to charge users for the functionality, and so it's slightly different.

Either way, sometimes carriers can be forced to play fair.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Wasn't the rezound locked the HTC unlocked It using the Site don't think Verizon really cared. 
To me as long as I get stock stripped which there is and some themed versions of it and cm9 which is now I beta I'm good


----------



## JBO1018 (Jul 19, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Exactly. Name ONE instance where VZW unlocked a previously locked boot loader.
> 
> Stumped? You should be...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Pretty much all HTC devices from the Thunderbolt going forward.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

Samsung said yes they are unlocking the bootloader ? I really think your hopes and dreams are coloring your interpretation of that chat session . What I saw was a non native English speaker trying to tell you that IF any information comes , one way or the other , that information will be uploaded to the Samsung website .
I'll go out on a limb and save you the trouble of checking back on the Sammy site. No , the bootloader will not be unlocked by Verizon . You will have to wait for the Dev community to get it done . Lucky for you and everyone else waiting and hoping , it looks like Verizon has pissed off enough good Dev's that this thing is going to get blown apart . From what I'm seeing , this locked bootloader seems to have unified more of the community than any other device has , and brought many of the heavyweights in Android customizing together to overcome the "problem" . I'm thinking that Verizon really screwed up pissing off so many mad scientists especially when they are collaborating for a common goal . When they succeed , and hopefully break every subsequent attempt to lock it down , that might be enough for Verizon to throw in the towel and stop requiring locked and encrypted bootloaders.


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

Amen!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Anyone see this?

http://www.noticeorange.com/StoryBody?id=472619165&siteKey=agxub3RpY2VvcmFuZ2VyDQsSBFNpdGUY2ZLqAQw&font_size=9

Not sure of the credibility of the site, so take it for what its worth.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kipland007 (Sep 29, 2011)

It would be nice if the story circulates, especially to some bigger news agencies like engadget, the verge, etc. Verizon may not do anything but if it hurts their public image I'm happy with that too... Cause they're dicks.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

kipland007 said:


> It would be nice if the story circulates, especially to some bigger news agencies like engadget, the verge, etc. Verizon may not do anything but if it hurts their public image I'm happy with that too... Cause they're dicks.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


It came off droid-life. They sometimes share stories with the verge, etc. so it might get picked up. They're probably going to wait until their PR team gets back to them (droid-life has some inroads with VZW's PR team they check stuff against.)


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

JBO1018 said:


> Pretty much all HTC devices from the Thunderbolt going forward.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Touche

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dnoyeb (Jun 16, 2011)

and today droid life debunked their own story...

what's that saying, "if it sounds too good to be true... it probably is"


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

Here ya go http://www.droid-life.com/2012/07/16/verizon-is-not-releasing-a-software-update-to-unlock-the-galaxy-s3-bootloader/


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

I also had a chat with Samsung today, and I received word that there was no information on unlocking the bootloader. If there was any such info it would be posted on Samsung's website... yada yada.


----------



## JCSIII79 (Mar 15, 2012)

There not unlocking shit lol....Adam at xda will get it done though.


----------

